# Strap On Pony



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Seth is going to be a cowboy for Halloween. I got him one of those ponies that you just step into, and strap on using suspenders. The only bad thing about the pony is that the head droops down, and I am worried that Seth will trip over the reins, as I know he'll be too excited to hold the pony's head up all night long.

Any suggestions as to how I can make the head erect?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know that you will be able to keep the head up... Nature of the beast thing. It needs the hole that seth will be in to keep the head up. (almost bought one last year) I would tie or tack up the reins so Seth0man doesn't trip and fall.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh boy, I got awfully confused looking at this thread's title! I'm not going to repeat my confusion, because a) I couldn't make sense of it anyway and b) there are younger people than I about, but add the words _suspenders_ and _erect _into the mix and I wondered if Moxie was confessing to a strange new fetish!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

ha-ha Claire, you're a trip!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Is there some way you can attach the reins to his outfit. Like his shirt or something? I don't know what the costume looks like so I'm not real sure, but if you could sew the reins on short enough to his shirt or around him that the head wont droop that might work


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Oh boy, I got awfully confused looking at this thread's title! I'm not going to repeat my confusion, because a) I couldn't make sense of it anyway and b) there are younger people than I about, but add the words _suspenders_ and _erect _into the mix and I wondered if Moxie was confessing to a strange new fetish!


Bad Claire!!!! lol, I had to look twice at the title as well... Moxie, do you have any pics of him in the costume so that we have an idea of what we are working with? Sounds cute though


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

This is the exact costume, but his is a buckskin pony. lol 

I could try to attach the reins to the suspenders, or his jacket (it's minnesota) or maybe getting a wire hanger and inserting it in the head?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd first try the coat hanger and then if that doesn't work I'd try attaching to the jacket or suspenders. 

Cute costume!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> I'd first try the coat hanger and then if that doesn't work I'd try attaching to the jacket or suspenders.
> 
> Cute costume!


Agreed,

super cute...go Buckskins!!!! LOL


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

LOL I also stuffed it's butt and chest, it was just too... ahh.. 'limp' .


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Stop it, Moxie  I'll get the giggles.

The thing is, you're using 'suspenders' perfectly innocently, but over here those'd be called 'braces'. Suspenders are the things one uses to hold up sexy stockings!


Oh, and you could try attaching something to the bridle with a loop he can put over his head and hang around his neck - but don't just use string or it'd cut into his neck. Have you got a handy piece of flat tape or a strip of fabric? Though if the head is heavy it probably wouldn't be good for his neck and attaching it to the braces might be best.


----------

